# Casting combos



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

For sale 2 Kast King 60L left hand reels on 10ft mh King Kat rods. Rods are new and reels are new but 1 reel is missing the caps on the handle paddles. $100 for the pair and will meet within reason of Marion.






























Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Sold......please close. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

